# Introducing the Chinese Cubes: 1) No-Name Brands



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

In this thread I will introduce some of the more popular "no-name" brands in China. 
I will need at least 6 floors, just to make it easier to read. Please let me reserve the first 7, thanks.


The pictures and info are from here: http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=9068



So firstly let me explain what i meant by "no-name" brands. These cubes all have the same type of hardwares: Large screws and sloppy springs without washers, and the bottom of the center piece have very thick plastic. They are not necessarily all without a brand name, but since most of the cubes that have these features are without a brand name, I just refer them as "no-name" cubes.

The screws mades it very easy to assemble in the factory, because you could just screw it all the way to the end without worrying about uneven tension. Because of the soft springs, thet could turn very nicely out of box. However, it also reduces the corner-cutting ability, and the core loses its grip if you adjust the screws too frequently. They does not pop very much, and are usually extremely cheap, so it's a pretty good choice for beginners.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Clown Cube*

Appears on the market in around 2007. Since the brand is unknown, it is called the clown cube because of the picture of the clown on the packaging.

These cubes have extremely thick pieces, but are made of very low-quality plastic. The core is very bad, so the screws often unscrews itself after using it for a while. It have double "teeth" on the center piece as a clicking mechanism.

There are two clown cubes: tiled and painted verson. These two cubes are very similar, but the performance is still a bit differnt.







↑ LEFT: Painted verson RIGHT: Tiled verson





Mechanism:














There were actually two versons of clown cube. The Old one have screws with big thread gaps and cracked cores. The New one have improved.
Comparison between the two:









Tiled cube:


























Comparison between the tiled and painted verson:









The tiled one's foot is flat on one side, which makes the turning not as smooth.









The clicking "teeth" is slightly different.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

*Edison-Clone*

This cube is extremely similar to the Edison cube. But the quality is much inferior to the Edison cube. 

Although they both uses these kind of screws, the Edison spring is much better, rather than the sloppy springs that most of the Chinese no-name cubes uses.
Also, the Edision uses very high quality plastic and have a very nice texture on textures, where as the clone does not.

These are all the color choice available:



















Comparison between the clone and the Edison cube (Jade green: Edison, Yellow green: clone):

















screws are almost identical:





the clicking teeth is also slightly different:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

*Type D (aka. slick cube, Yonjung, etc)*

Came out around March in 2008.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

*Comparison between Clown cube, Type D, and Edison-clone*

Left: Clown Cube
Middle: Edison clone
Right: Type D






The Type D center cap is very easy to distinguish.





Clown Cube v.s. Edison clone: you can see that the ridges on the clown cube is flat (like Edison), while the Edison clone is arched (like Diansheng).









Hardwares:













Edge pieces - clown cube have the thickest plastic, while Type D is the thinnest.









Corners - Edison clone and Type D both have one side of the foot flat, which affects the feel of the cube.









Centers:





The clown cube have double teeth, Edison clone is single, and Type D without.






+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

these type of cubes are usually hit-or-miss, because sometimes the core are stripped during assembly.

In addition, the soft springs in these cubes makes the turning resistance low compared to some other DIYs, which makes a good a beginners' cube. Also, they are great for modding because of the cheap price.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

*Diansheng cube (aka. Type E)*

*No. 222*

to-do...

*No. 333*

to-do...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

*ZhiSheng cube (aka. Yuxin, 國威)*

Will update text later.













































IMG]http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/4640/snv35973.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

reserved for future use.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 7, 2010)

why is type D a no-name?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 7, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> So firstly let me explain what i meant by "no-name" brands. These cubes all have the same type of hardwares: Large screws and sloppy springs without washers, and the bottom of the center piece have very thick plastic. *They are not necessarily all without a brand name, but since most of the cubes that have these features are without a brand name, I just refer them as "no-name" cubes.*



That's why.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I bought a Clown cube from a chinese market once. It was painted, thick pieces, low quality plastic and the core lost grip. Do you want pictures? Its packaging had 3x3 on one side and 2x2 on the other side.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I think I bought a Clown cube from a chinese market once. It was painted, thick pieces, low quality plastic and the core lost grip. Do you want pictures? Its packaging had 3x3 on one side and 2x2 on the other side.



yep, definetly a clown cube.

PS: i'm sleepy now, off to bed. Zzz...


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 7, 2010)

The clown cube reminds me of an edison.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 7, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> The clown cube reminds me of an edison.


It reminds me of Type Es because of the paint that they have on them.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 7, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I bought a Clown cube from a chinese market once. It was painted, thick pieces, low quality plastic and the core lost grip. Do you want pictures? Its packaging had 3x3 on one side and 2x2 on the other side.
> ...


I have that cube and im pretty sure its just a black diansheng.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2010)

updated type d and edison clone.


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 8, 2010)

you can buy clown cubes from my store in my signature.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe I should buy a edison clone and replace the screws and springs.


----------



## Mastersonian (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe you should note that the clown cubes are not the clown cubes you can buy at a dollar store.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

Updated the comparison between the three.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 1, 2010)

Where can I can't one of those green KO edisons?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 3, 2010)

Uploaded pictures of YuXin cube.


----------

